# Scottish meet feeler thread



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not going ahead.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i voted the 12th cos its closer but any really for me


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

Neither's perfect for me I dont think 

I've got relatives over from Australia on the 12th and the 19th is Scottish modified.

But the 12th would be better I reckon, my cousin may be up for learning some detailing tips


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Either or but can't vote for both. :wall:
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

19th is a no no for me alas, as I have an Aston Martin booked in then...

12th I am at Glamis Festival, but sure I could pop over to Brechin for a while, so I would vote for the 12th...


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess 12th would be for me too, due to Glamis.

It would be good to see a run down of what the day will cover.

David


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Unfortunately neither is good for me :-(
Have fun guys!
Alex


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Either or for me but I'd prefer the 12th.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

either day for me


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

too far away for me im afraid


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Either day would be good for me to


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

19th for me


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

The 35th Scottish Transport Extravaganza at Glamis Castle will be held on
July 11th and 12th, 2009

Sunday 19th speedfair at Knockhill and Scotish modified car show (old F&M) also miniclans ayrshire run and BBQ

will c u all sometime:thumb: I will not vote since I can't make it


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

12th works for me.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Either date is good with me too


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dam..Club meet on 12th and Alford Motorvation on 19th..get to a meet one day


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

voted the 12th then just remembered I'l be at T in the park.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

With so much going on, maybe it would be best looking at some fresh dates, if that's possible?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmm, looking at what I am doing at Glamis on 12th it is unlikely I will be able to make much of an appearance at this if at all which is a pity... but have a good one chaps, still a few people that the dates seem to suit...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Hmmm, looking at what I am doing at Glamis on 12th it is unlikely I will be able to make much of an appearance at this if at all which is a pity... but have a good one chaps, *still a few people that the dates seem to suit...*




Yes but even people who have voted for the 12th are unsure if they will be able to attend. Maybe an August meet would attract bigger numbers.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

both days works for me


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Shame it's in 9 days otherwise I would have came! :wall:

edit: Just realised Scottish Modified on 19th


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

this a go for next week then?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Im back down to the Midlands for a Christening on the 19th But should be good for the 12th ????..............................:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im guessing so....

i see Gordons viewing this thread so maybe he can clarify


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Unfortunately not my baby M8.
But still up for what ever date is chosen.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cool school!

see you there once its confirmed


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Any update on a date for this?

Seems strange there isnt much interest


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I wish i could attend but ill be in Aberdeen for the weekend


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is happening or not?..


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not happening im afraid


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mkv said:


> Does anyone know if this is happening or not?..


PM Grizzle, it's his baby


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

spitfire said:


> PM Grizzle, it's his baby


Cheers dude


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not enough interest I'm afraid guys maybe next time.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

gutted

was looking frward to spending some dough


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

me 2 

looks like a trip to yours soon then :lol:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

might just use the money on paint correction:buffer:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

How about moving it forward a few weeks? Edit the dates/thread and see what happens.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Only a suggestion.
But if there is a member around the Perth area or the vicinity. That could recommend a location.
There is a chance that a future meet could possibly be arrange later in the year. 
After all the holiday's are by with.

Lets see what can be sorted and take it from there.
Gordon.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Next meet I'm there like swimwear! 12th is the day after my mates birthday so doubt I'd be fit to drive, 19th im working .

A suggestion if we could arrange a huge meet, perhaps a charity meet. An old cruise club down my way done this for CHAS and raised nearly 1k. Got use of the football stadiums car park, put on music etc. Something like that would be great, if it were a Saturday afternoon even get Joe Public involved, get product demonstrations, competitions and so forth. It'd take organising, a good venue and the proposition of loads of people coming. Would be nice though....


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Only a suggestion.
> But if there is a member around the Perth area or the vicinity. That could recommend a location.
> There is a chance that a future meet could possibly be arrange later in the year.
> After all the holiday's are by with.
> ...


I live in Perth but I'm not sure what you are looking for in a location, we have plenty Park and Ride locations the usual Mcdonalds and stuff but for a detailing area we are pretty limited.

Shame this isn't happening I was looking forward to it.:detailer:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alzay said:


> I live in Perth but I'm not sure what you are looking for in a location, we have plenty Park and Ride locations the usual Mcdonalds and stuff but for a detailing area we are pretty limited.
> 
> Shame this isn't happening I was looking forward to it.:detailer:


Personally its not just down to one member to select what is the right location.
Ideally an in door area where demos could be laid on. possibly a few traders and the like. Good parking for member to bring there cars along and show case them or get problems looked at.

Would be nice to have a scenic area close that members could go to and have a nice photo shot done.

But fire up the suggestions and see where is goes.
Does not have to be Perth. Just looking for a central location that will benefit members form all over. Hopefully Dundee, Aberdeen, Edinburgh and Glasgow.

Would be nice to get a good get together. So get the thinking caps on.
Gordon.


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

I know its was a few years ago now (maybe 2), but went to a meet at the Scottish Liquer Center, just past Perth IIRC, was just a big car park and somewhere to eat but was ok, dunno if you'd get away with demo and selling in their car park though


----------

